# Air Pump



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So I want bubbles in my tank.

i dont want a sponge filter, so i bought a airdisc stone type thing today. 

but my rena 300 isnt powerful enough. I want more bubbles. Does the Rena 400 put out more power?? Or am I just throwing away money. I want a Powerful pump, any suggestions??


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got the maxima from J&Ls works really well for my 2- 12" air stones.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Try get some cheaper air stone. I have a few 1.5" round ball airstone. They are easier for air to push through. I found those disk hard for air to get through.


----------

